# WE NEED INSULATOR FORUM!



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

_IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET AN INSULATOR FORUM ON HERE?THERES ALREADY MARBLE AND POTLIDS FORUMS,AND INSULATORS ARE MORE BOTTLE RELATED IN MY MIND THAN EITHER OF THOSE......................AND WHILE IM AT IT,COULD WE GET A MILK BOTTLE FORUM..............PLEEEEEEEEASE[8|][][sm=lol.gif][]_


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been lobbeying for a beenie baby forum for years now and have gotten nowhere[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

im sure theres a site somewhere....................shoot,theres probably a site for funny looking leaves[][][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Forum parliament is in summer recess..


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

ok,first day of fall im posting a smiley face and bringing this back to the top though[:-][:-][sm=lol.gif][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Great.. that would be just in time for autumn recess..


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

ive just got one thing to say to that.......................[:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-]..............................................your kidding right[8|][8|][&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish I was, dude.. just seems no matter how hard I try, I can't get enough people properly enthused about adding more forums,, and I tried, oh yesiree I did.. quite recently in fact, and it fizzled out like a cigarette butt flicked on a rain-soaked Cadillac Escalade.


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

i was wondering about that post,so heres to everybody that reads this_.................GET INTHUSIASTIC!!!!!!!__.................DONT MAKE_ ME KEEP BRINGING THIS TO THE TOP OVER AND OVER TII YOU GET SO TIRED OF SEEING IT YOU GET INTHUSIASTIC ABOUT NEW FORUMS.........CAUSE I WILL............YOU SEE THIS FACE[]................THATS THE FACE OF SOMEONE THAT WILL


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

You heard him.. lets see some enthusiasm!


----------



## kwalker (Aug 5, 2011)

Me gusta enthusiasm.


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

THANX,....................ill pm you about the pictures the next few days................when i get back there better be some positive posts on here[>:][>:][>:][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: kwalker
> 
> 
> 
> Me gusta enthusiasm.


 GOOD,............NOW,GO TELL YOUR FRIENDS[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm game for em'[]
 They're pretty, and fun...
 I wish the stuff that was brought up a little while ago kinda stuck.....their were some good ideas brought up, and I guess everyone just lost attention...[8|]
 OH WELL.....ALL IS FINE HERE![]


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

THANX!LIKE I SAID ,ILL KEEP BRINGING IT TO THE TOP IFI HAVE TO[][][8|][8|][:-][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

You don't really have to, but I won't stop you unless you get really annoying about it.. meantime be patient. Life gets slower after high school, my inthusiastic forum companion..


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

OK,IM A TAD ANNOYING BY NATURE THOUGH,.....................and thanks to you i now have the urge to wink on every post[].............ya see!!!!!![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I'm not winking.. it's the nervous twitch you gave me when you signed up. []


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

hahahaha,just be glad you dont know me in person[&:][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I wouldn't have it any other way..[8|][][8D][&:]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

HA! SPEAKING OF HIGH SCHOOL.....
 Our first day was kinda dramatic....
 Sometimes I wish it went "marginally" faster..


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

OH,YEAH.............WELL...........WELL..............[:-][:-]............HA!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Summer vacation can't go slow enough... I'd rather be digging, but even sitting around doing nothing is better than high school [8|]

 Better start my summer homework soon... AP's give a ton...


----------



## peejrey (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Done an AP chemistry lab yet?
 I did one last year and it was living HELL


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I don't really like Chem. I'm taking Honors Physics and AP Bio this year. I haven't started the homework for either yet... []


----------



## peejrey (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

lucky....[8D]


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

TELL YA WHAT IM GONNA DO,IM FIXING TO MAKE A NEW POST TITLED,............INSULATOR & MILK BOTTLE FORUM SIGNATURES................IF YOU SUPPORT IT,JUST PUT YOUR NAME AND NOTHING ELSE[sm=lol.gif][].........THANX[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Hows this for inthusium???[][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> lucky....[8D]


 
 You won't hear me saying that in a few months... I've heard junior year itself is an absolute hell...


----------



## peejrey (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Yeah, I've got 169 days of it left..
 ACT, Writing Prompt, EOC's....yeah, I have no room for placement..[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL: slag pile digger
> 
> Hows this for inthusium???[][][]


 NOW I NEED YOU SIGNATURE[sm=lol.gif]THANX


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES,,,,ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS ARE MY BEANIE BABIES...HINT HINT


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL: TJSJHART
> 
> BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES,,,,ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS ARE MY BEANIE BABIES...HINT HINT


 WHAT?????[8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Hey Branden,

 I'll stipulate that insulators are swell and all, but I've seen quite enough Hemingray 42's to last a lifetime. I don't wanna make it easier for anyone to show me more.

 Perhaps someday when you're not the leading user of smilies, and perhaps a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'll give your lobbying a listen. Until then...


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

well,ill still hold on to some hope that some one will share my interest and help me out ,but really,lets lok at this logically,we have a marbles forum,do you know how many posts are in that forum............a whopping total of 5................im sure ive seen that many milk bottle posts in the last week,ill be back tomorrow to continue this discussion[:'(][8|][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> but really,lets lok at this logically,we have a marbles forum,do you know how many posts are in that forum............a whopping total of 5................


 
 Yo Branden,

 I know you're a FNG and all, but you might wanna adjust your "Display topics from last 30 days" setting to view the totality of the Marbles Forum.

 You make my case. The Marbles Forum was the last Must Have Forum...

 Hey, you speak Canadian already, check this out: http://forums.insulators.info/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

A Beanie Baby forum might go good along side of an insulator forum . My Misses and our Grand-daughter collected them for a while . Can anyone tell me what the third one from the left on the top shelf is worth .........


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

if you dont like it ,fine,just dont try to convince others not to[8|][:-][:-][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

and i aint no canadian[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> if you dont like it ,fine,just dont try to convince others not to[8|][:-][:-][]


 


> i see you like insulators,if you wouldnt mind go to general chat about bottles,and put your name under INSULATORS AND MILK BOTTLE FORUMS SIGNATURES


 From.



> WHAT DONT YALL UNDERSTAND ABOUT USER NAME AND NOTHING ELSE,IF ANYBODY HAS COMMENTS POST THEM IN .........WE NEED INSULATOR FORUM!..........YOUR GONNA CONFUSE ME..IM SERIOUS,NO MORE COMMENTS JUST USER NAME...PLEASE


 From.

 Ye Godz,

 2 threads, countless smilies, not a single insulator posted or discussion advanced...

 Let me try and explain this in language you might understand, "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




."


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Summer vacation can't go slow enough... I'd rather be digging, but even sitting around doing nothing is better than high school [8|]
> 
> Better start my summer homework soon... AP's give a ton...


 Anyone have AP us history? Summer work here is crazy.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

My momma was Canadian you heartless bastard...  I don't see why we don't have an insulator and milk bottle forums... It seems natural to me to add them....


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah... We have to read two books, answer questions, and take notes on some textbook chapters... I've read the books, but that's it... []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES...BEANIE BABIES,,,,ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS ARE MY BEANIE BABIES...HINT HINT


It wasn't a few week ago I saw a car with about 100 of those on the back dash. Even at a buck each they were probably worth more than the car.[]


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

At one time , these were pretty hot items Eric, some of them selling for quite a bit of money , but like so many other things , the bottom fell out on them . You are probably right about the buck a piece these days .


----------



## kwalker (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do. I have less than a page of summer work to do for AP History. Couple of current event/role filling write-ups. All told three hours worth of work...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Apparently we need a homework/summer school forum too.. []


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

How about a Diecast toy cars forum, The only really big one won't let you join until you're 18 :|

 I kid thee


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I think at very least we should have a Stoneware forum too... How many posts are there about milks? I'm sure we'd benefit more from a "Stoneware" forum.


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> My momma was Canadian you heartless bastard... I don't see why we don't have an insulator and milk bottle forums... It seems natural to me to add them....


 thanx,ive got nothing against canadians,(of course ive never met one,but at least tousands of them dont try to sneak across ourborder and steal americans jobs and taxes)...............................................and surfaceone,why dont you go take a chill pill and a bubble bath and come back when your in a better mood,i dont know what you have against me but lay off would ya...............and i use smileys cause i like to show people im not a grouch[8|][8|][8|][:'(][:'(][:-]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Well I think the forum is perfect just the way it is.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Insulator, milk, perfume forums pretty please!   [] beenie babies please leave the room ~ []


----------



## carobran (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

_THANX!!!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]_


----------



## Stardust (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I can make really big signs too!
 Insulators and all of the above rule ~ and meds too![]
 [][][][][][][][]
 happy people smile ~


----------



## carobran (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

ME TOO!!!!I LOVE USING THESE GIANT BLUE LETTERS,I WISH THE SMILEYS WOULD GET BIGGER ALONG WITH THE LETTERS[][][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I was joking about the Canadian thing. My moms actually Mexican... So you show me an American who didn't come here from somewhere else, and who is willing to pick fruit all day for 7 bucks an hour so we can afford to buy and eat our own American products, and I'll forgot about that crossing our border stealing jobs thing...  Don't knock the migratory Mexican backbone of our farming industry, they play an important role in our economy.  The only reason western Europeans arnt arriving on shores in droves anymore is because their country's are much more well off then we are, excepting the eastern eouropeans, who actually are still migrating here in droves, along with Asians and Many others...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Actually, it may soon be that Eastern Europe will be better off than Western E & USA.. they've been at the bottom of the trough for so long now, they're used to hard times. They didn't rack up ridiculous, insurmountable debts, either.. they just need some inspiring new dictators over there and you'll see what they can achieve..[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

plus they know how to run machines without gas or electricity, they are prepared to take over...


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

That's the truth, without the hammer and sickle hanging over them anymore weight be quite surprised with what emerges...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

(weight = we might.. modern abbreviation) ..don't hold your breath Tiglet.. They're happy if their horse wakes up in the morning..


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Idk, my cousin lives on prauge and things are changing over there...


----------



## carobran (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> I was joking about the Canadian thing. My moms actually Mexican... So you show me an American who didn't come here from somewhere else, and who is willing to pick fruit all day for 7 bucks an hour so we can afford to buy and eat our own American products, and I'll forgot about that crossing our border stealing jobs thing... Don't knock the migratory Mexican backbone of our farming industry, they play an important role in our economy. The only reason western Europeans arnt arriving on shores in droves anymore is because their country's are much more well off then we are, excepting the eastern eouropeans, who actually are still migrating here in droves, along with Asians and Many others...


 i dont have much of a problem with those who come here LEGALLY,unless they just sit around ,drink and smoke all day,and sometimes have a _special _garden out back,the ones i really have a problem with is the ones who come here illegally,[][]what makes me almost as mad is how the U.S. handles it[],i tried to watch shows about border cops a few times,but ended up in disgust[X(][:'(],what do they do when they catch a group of illegals sneaking across the border,....................they give them water and food and send them back where they came from............so they can do what?.............come back across in another month.........................i also think if they want to come to _our country _they should be required to speak english[8|][8|]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I'm pretty sure that defying all odds to make a better life for yourself defines the American spirit... It's the ideal our country was born on... So go for it sneak across the boarder, risk your life and work for dirt and make something out of yourself... I'm all for it!  Viva la Mexicano!  But yeah, learn English, that's what we speak here...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

That's how it used to be here, Tigue.. this country has since become a bloated welfare state and can't afford to offer all the entitlements it promises. It's very sad, but that's what happens when people get spoiled and complacent, no matter what language they speak.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

It's very much that way here still, true many people take advantage of the welfare sytem, but most of them are born here.  Americans are lazy, we've been induced into a mxdonalds feed tv melted brain lazy bunch of sloths... I know more foreigners who came here with jack shit and made something of their selfs then American born people, and only 10 percent of people I know are foreign... To top it I know more Americans who were born with opportunity and pissed it away, even some born with money and privilege and blew that then people who worked their way up from nothing... There are great people in this country, don't get me wrong, and a lot of hard workers, being born American doesn't make you lazy, but you hard workers look around and you know what I mean... Well I gotta go, my tv dinner is ready and my hands hurt cause I had to do manual labor today, for gods sake!, and that show about the house wives is coming on, oh joy!


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

i have to say,white trash agravates me just about as much as illegal aliens,whith there pants hangin down to there knees..........................it sure is funny to watch em try to run when it rains though............as for the aliens,some might come to work and become good citizens...............but more often then not they become criminals.............this country can only support so many people before it turns into a country of squalor................take NEW YORK CITY for example,its like its own small country with way to many people,and its turned into...............well............NEW YORK CITY[X(][8|][8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> .............this country can only support so many people before it turns into a country of squalor


 
 ya first the english , the germans, then the dreaded irish ... an unbearable burden on our backs...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*



> take NEW YORK CITY for example,its like its own small country with way to many people,and its turned into...............well............NEW YORK CITY[8|][8|][X(]


 
 Yo Branden,

 Lemme axe you a personal question. How old are you? 

 Here's another; How many of these "WE NEED" threads are you gonna create? I see you just started another in General Chat About Bottles. Don't you think you've made your point?

 At this point, I'm considering your position to be akin to littering.


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

well,how old i am is for me to know and you to find out,......................and i didnt start another ''we need'' thread ,this one just got moved from gen. chat about bottles to gen. chat[8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

I f'in love new York city!  What a town, the city that never sleeps... I learned to drive in lower manhattan when I was a kid on the streets, I still insist on driving when ever I go down there, I don't care for the 50 dollar parking though!  The amount of things you can do and see there in a single day... It's puts a big wide smile on my face... With out the village we wouldn't have bob dilon, the mamas and the papas, loving spoonful, Joan biez, (please excuse the horrible spelling) and that's just a start, the folk movement in new York was the catalyst for the movement in California... Without out that dirty hole called Washington park all our music might still sound just like Elvis... Uh huh huh, alright!


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

well,i live in a small MS. town (pop.,around 8,000)ive never been to NYC,but ive been to Houston,TX,i hated the place,couldnt wait to get home,ive never been so happy to see that 4 lane highway,and 10 people sittig at a red light[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]...............as for the musicians,i only listen to country ,so i dont care about them........................Oprah is from here though,......................although we dont brag about it[8|][8|][8|][:'(]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

Ya Houston sucks... You telling me you don't like skynard? All the federaly's say, we could of had him any day, we only let him slip away... Out  of kindness I suppose


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: WE NEED INSULATOR& MILK FORUMS!PLEASE SUPPORT!*

only ''sweet home alabama''


----------

